# Fitness Club Recommendation



## aidenlair (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife and I are moving to Tokyo (probably Hiroo, Aoyama, Roppongi, Shibuya or Azabu) from California and are looking for a good fitness club to join. We are hoping to find a larger facility with pool, basketball gymnasium, full service, etc. that welcomes children since we have a 2 year old. 

We have looked at the Tokyo American club and would like to see what other options are available. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## JAiNE (May 22, 2010)

Untill you find suitable health club till u can try yoga or meditation by yourself.


----------



## aidenlair (Apr 26, 2010)

JAiNE said:


> Untill you find suitable health club till u can try yoga or meditation by yourself.


Hmm, helpful. Thanks


----------

